# Josh Pelican on the ugly/guitar skill ratio and beards



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 25, 2011)

_Josh Pelican says (2:40 p.m.)
Seriously. Ugly dudes play better.
They HAVE to.
Peter Sorensen says (2:40 p.m.)
What about Chris Broderick? He looks like he's from an erotic fiction novel for housewives.
Josh Pelican says (2:41 p.m.)
yo
Are you fucking gay or something?
I don't think he's that attractive.
lol
Peter Sorensen says (2:42 p.m.)
Haha, He's a buff guy with chiselled looks, you don't have to be gay to see that hah.
He's not like REDICULOUS but I bet he could nail the aforementioned demographic haha
Josh Pelican says (2:43 p.m.)
So could I.
Reason One: I'm 22.
Peter Sorensen says (2:43 p.m.)
Haha
Josh Pelican says (2:43 p.m.)
Reason Two: *I've got a beard.*
_


----------



## Encephalon5 (Apr 25, 2011)

Yea. He's dreamy.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah? Well.. I'm fucking gorgeous.


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 25, 2011)

Josh's theory is wrong. Why? One word: Shankle.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 25, 2011)

Encephalon5 said:


>


Ewww.


----------



## ry_z (Apr 25, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> _Peter Sorensen says (2:42 p.m.)
> Haha, He's a buff guy with chiselled looks, you don't have to be gay to see that hah._



I _am_ gay, and I don't find him attractive at all.


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 25, 2011)

ry_z said:


> I _am_ gay, and I don't find him attractive at all.



Yeah, but that's because you like Asian men dressed as women.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 25, 2011)

ry_z said:


> I _am_ gay, and I don't find him attractive at all.



Yeah, but I can bet you lonely middle aged housewives will


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 25, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> Yeah, but that's because you like Asian men dressed as women.








...and yes, I do have a half-naked-korean-man solution to everything.


----------



## ry_z (Apr 25, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> Yeah, but that's because you like Asian men dressed as women.



Don't make me resurrect the Roger thread.


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 25, 2011)

It doesn't surprise me that you do, Peter.


----------



## -42- (Apr 25, 2011)

The mistake that every ugly guy makes is thinking that playing Ywingie covers will get them laid.



That's why I know how to play Wonderwall.


----------



## DVRP (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh my


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 26, 2011)

For the record, there were five reasons...


----------



## teqnick (Apr 26, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> Yeah, but that's because you like Asian men dressed as women.



I love you for this.


----------



## jymellis (Apr 26, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> _Josh Pelican says (2:43 p.m.)_
> _Reason Two: *I've got a beard.*_


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 26, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> For the record, there were five reasons...


Were 3 through 5: I have a beard?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 26, 2011)

The plot thickens:

Josh Pelican says (4:16 p.m.)
FUCK
Peter Sorensen says (4:24 p.m.)
?
Josh Pelican says (4:26 p.m.)
Wanna make out?
imjk
Peter Sorensen says (4:29 p.m.)
LOL

Josh is a confused man.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 26, 2011)

(He isn't kidding)


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 26, 2011)

I should show you conversations I've had with Mike...

I asked him why he didn't love me and he said, "Just because I hit it from the back doesn't mean I don't love you."

That's just where it starts...


----------



## DVRP (Apr 26, 2011)

I dont know what I would do for entertainment without you guys 


Edit, I should say without bahaha


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 26, 2011)

You'd have no idea what to do with your life if you talked to us.

My conversation with Peter prior to that scared him.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 26, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> I should show you conversations I've had with Mike...
> 
> I asked him why he didn't love me and he said, "Just because I hit it from the back doesn't mean I don't love you."
> 
> That's just where it starts...



And this was via Facebook. Things on Skype get unmentionably ridiculous.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 26, 2011)

Ugly =/= skill unfortunately


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 26, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Ugly =/= skill unfortunately



I can attest to this.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 26, 2011)

All the ridiculously talented people I know are good looking


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 26, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> All the ridiculously talented people I know are good looking


 
Are you counting yourself in that.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 26, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Are you counting yourself in that.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 26, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> All the ridiculously talented people I know are good looking



Odd, all the staggeringly homely people I know are also totally untalented - clearly the demographic has titled towards Reading!

(also, the Fens is full of people who are related variously to pets, plantlife and in extreme cases, themselves).


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 26, 2011)

Also, I find JP most handsome.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 26, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Also, I find JP most handsome.



He IS a very attractive man...He's so strong. I bet he could protect me from all the bad things in the world.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 26, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> He IS a very attractive man...He's so strong. I bet he could protect me from all the bad things in the world.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 26, 2011)

REDICULOUS......





REDICULOUS......





REDICULOUS......





RIDICULOUS


----------



## petereanima (Apr 26, 2011)

Broderick is fugly.

josh pelican on the other hand...i would.


----------



## leandroab (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Murmel (Apr 26, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> Yeah, but that's because you like Asian men dressed as women.



I'm straight and I like them too..


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 26, 2011)

Trent Hafdahl from ATB is a good looking man.


----------



## Randy (Apr 26, 2011)

Chris Broderick would look like a cro-magnon man if he didn't have the long hair to cover most of the shape of his head, his tone is shrill and he's frequently sloppy. 

Argument deemed invalid.


----------



## liamh (Apr 26, 2011)

Alex Bois


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow. I go to sleep and the board gets REAL gay.



Scar Symmetry said:


>



That's such an old picture of me. Come on, you could have picked better.


----------



## DVRP (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice burly man beard


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 26, 2011)

Cute tags, Leandro.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 26, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> Cute tags, Leandro.



But in this one you look like you want to rape me


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 26, 2011)

... "look like"?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 26, 2011)

Josh, you gotta put down the crack pipe.


----------

